
Twilio CEO's open letter to AT&T about net neutrality - crabasa
https://medium.com/@jeffiel/dear-randall-5ca4c16fa5a9
======
danjoc
Isn't Twilio a large source of spam from long numbers? I think this is less
cut and dry than Twilio makes it out to be. Hopping on the Net Neutrality
bandwagon when this doesn't have anything to do with Net Neutrality makes
Twilio seem slimy here.

If you want to send messages in bulk, the process is, get a short code, pass
carrier testing, then your messages are received. Twilio needs to implement
something like complaint feedback, similar to what AWS does for email. If
someone reports a message back to code 7726 (SPAM), there's no way to know
that. Twilio is big enough that they could work with carriers instead of
demanding carriers open the gates to any/every message.

[https://blog.cloudmark.com/2014/02/13/sms-phishers-
exploit-t...](https://blog.cloudmark.com/2014/02/13/sms-phishers-exploit-
twilio-and-owly-to-steal-mobile-account-logins/)

